# Which FreeBSD version should I used to migrate IPV6?



## tofollow (Mar 22, 2012)

HI everyone,

I was assigned a task to upgrade our product's TCP/IP stack to IPV6 compatible. The current TCP/IP stack was based on FreeBSD 2.2, and I know the first IPV6 supported version is FreeBSD 4.0. Here is the question, Should I use FreeBSD 4.0 or later? It's much easier to use FreeBSD 4.0 cause the difference is less. But I am not sure the FreeBSD 4.0 from 2000 is still suitable for today's network. Do you guys give me some advises?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

If you're going to rip out the stack anyway you might want to have a look at KAME. It's that reference implementation that was eventually added to FreeBSD.

http://www.kame.net


----------



## tofollow (Mar 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're going to rip out the stack anyway you might want to have a look at KAME. It's that reference implementation that was eventually added to FreeBSD.
> 
> http://www.kame.net




Many thanks, I am starting to dig KAME. But I still need your kind help


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

Specific questions regarding the implementation of the IP stack are best asked on the mailing lists. There aren't a lot of developers on this board, but all of them read the various mailing lists. freebsd-net@ is probably the best place to ask.


----------

